# Phoneblok - upgradable mobile phone tech



## gosub (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.phonebloks.com/


not sure it would be as simple as the video -you would have to have new circuit board printed every time you changed emphasis but that is doable, but will certainly help apply pressure to do something about built in obsolescence


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2013)

It's more expensive and larger than building a unified single phone. It will never happen (and it never happened the last times it was suggested either)


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2013)

It's a great idea - I wrote a piece about it here last week - but I'd rate its chances of success at extremely low.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 7, 2015)

This is looking pretty promising now.



I'm not mad on the design and how easy it is to switch modules (I can see them falling out all the time), but the idea of being able to buy a new screen when the inevitable cracks happen sounds good.

Also, I'd be nice to replace the camera with another battery and then just switch it out when you want to use the camera.


----------

